# Incisional Hernia repair with colostomy take-down



## kandigrl79 (Jun 10, 2011)

Question:
A surgeon goes in to do a colostomy take-down at which point he identifies an incisional hernia, bill 44626 (he did a colorectal anas) + 49560? or just 44626 because I see indicator "1" on the CCI edits and that's tripping me up a little.


----------



## surgonc87 (Jun 10, 2011)

Just repot the colostomy take down if its at the same site, see NCCI documents on hernia repairs.

_4. If a hernia repair is performed at the site of an incision for an open abdominal procedure, the hernia repair (CPT codes 49560-49566) is not separately reportable. The hernia repair is separately reportable if it is performed at a site other than the incision and is medically reasonable and necessary. An incidental hernia repair is not medically reasonable and necessary and should not be reported separately_.

MS


----------



## kandigrl79 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

